# Cat likes to lick and gnaw on my hands



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey all.

My three year old Squirell has always behaved this way, but it just struck me as odd for some reason today. He will sit for thirty to forty-five minutes and just lick my fingers and palm. Occasionally he'll kind of chew a little, but never really bite.

It's certainly sweet, but he gets so intense about it. Besides OCD (ha ha) is this a sign of anything being wrong? 

Has anyone else ever had a cat that, frankly, behaves like a puppy in this manner?


----------



## wcoastbreeze (Jul 9, 2005)

yes my cat does this too, i am trying to figure out what the **** that's all about as well haha.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi..
I posted similar post few month ago..and people said that when cats do that...is because they are trying to put their smell on you and also because they treating you as their own (like you are their sis or bro) and that the way they groom you or express their affection


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. Sometimes we're their parents, and sometimes we're their kittens. It's sweet. They reall do a thorough job, don't they? :wink:


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

AW! That's so sweet! He regards me as family then. That's good to know.


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

Minority does that to my sister and me. I can't have rings on while he does it though, because he tries to bite them off.


----------

